# Dicetel and Librax



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm trialling IBS medications for diarrhea at the moment and have got some questions about two in particular. I asked to try Dicetel and Librax based on reviews I've read.

I'm starting with Dicetel first but I can't find much information on what exactly it is. Is it considered an anticholinergic? I've read about links between anticholinergics and dementia that spook me a bit. Also, does it decrease stomach acid?

I'll try the Librax if I don't see an improvement with the Dicetel after a few weeks, but I also have some concerns with this one. Being that it contains a benzodiazepine, can it be used regularly and long term, and can it be used during the day? Also I've read that the antispasmodic portion of it reduces stomach acid. Are there links between Librax and SIBO?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

I had tried Librax for many months but i did me no good.

Just now read rave reviews on Dicetel for alleviation of symptoms. I reckon no harm in trying it under strict supervision of a Gastro........

I had also tried anticholinergic primarily Amitriptyline a Tricyclic antidepressant with anticholinergic properties but it didn't help me much.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know. A quick google search resulted in:
Pinaverium bromide exerts a spasmolytic action via its effect on Ca channels, and it has no in vivo anticholinergic effect


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Day 3 of Dicetel: I've been taking 100mg Dicetel at breakfast and dinner along with one Imodium (because I'm a little afraid to stop it). I only went to the bathroom once yesterday and it was firm, leaning towards constipated. My stomach felt fine most of the day, I did have a few moments where I was like 'Oh no somethings wrong' only to realize it was gas that I could pass with confidence. Yesterday I ate somethings that would normally wreck havoc on me, namely spinach, Reece's, and Snack Packs. This morning I've woken with a little pain in my lower bowel, but when I went to the bathroom, stool was still firm, this time very clearly constipated. I have run out of Imodium so I am doing to proceed with Dicetel by itself. I don't like giving updates so soon because I sometimes get favourable results that turn against me after a week or so, but this seems promising. Waking up early triggers my bowel so I'll see how it goes during the work week. As far as side effects, slight dizziness and fatigue, but nothing major. I seem to be dreaming more vividly too which is a little exhausting, but whether that's due to the Dicetel I don't know.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, keep updating. We want to know how dicetel works in the long term.


----------



## Rashid Qayyum (6 mo ago)

dekkalife said:


> I'm trialling IBS medications for diarrhea at the moment and have got some questions about two in particular. I asked to try Dicetel and Librax based on reviews I've read.
> 
> I'm starting with Dicetel first but I can't find much information on what exactly it is. Is it considered an anticholinergic? I've read about links between anticholinergics and dementia that spook me a bit. Also, does it decrease stomach acid?
> 
> ...


Today I am also starting to use dicetel and librax. I have IBSD.


----------

